# pinkeye in donkey



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We brought home our first donkey a few days ago, and she's a real sweetheart.  Today, though, she is showing signs of pinkeye in one eye. Is it okay to squirt a little Biomycin in the eye, or what is the prefered way to treat this?
thanks,
mary


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I had a horse that would get an eye problem at times from a past injury. I've also had pink eye a few times in goats. What works great for me is making a strong eyebright tea. Get some eyebright dry herb, put a handful in a cup. Bring water to boil and pour enough just to cover the herb. Cover and let steep a few minutes. Strain and drop a few drops into the eye a couple times a day. Clears it right up.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

southerngurl, interesting approach. Is it intended to treat inflamation or the actual condition?

I've never dealt with pinkeye in horses but my grandfather's old books simply indicate using an antibiotic ointment 3 times a day for a week. I doubt if that's much help so perhaps someone has a better answer to your quiestion.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I know it's soothing for inflammation, but it must also have some antibacterial effect because it helps so quickly. I usually give some orally as well. 

Just had a buckling with pink eye that cured right up with it. I've had, altogether 4 or 5 goats with it over the last few years, and the horse. Worked beautifully. Never had pink eye get bad, like I've seen before, when using eyebright.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I've never heard of eyebright tea. But, suppose I used Biomycin. Could I squirt in in the eye, or would it have to be injected?
thanks,
mary


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mary, I think it might be a good idea to call your vet in the morning and check. I did some reading and I'm coming up with some conflicting information. Most information seems to indicate that it is approved for ruminants and while I did find something by one of our large animal clinics, its sold under an entirely different name so I can't be sure that it's the very same product but it comes with a disclaimer that it may cause ulcers in smaller equines (minis and ponies were specifically cited but it almost sounded like examples not the whole list).


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you for the replies. I had an email this morning from my husband's business partner, who happens to be a vet. He said that he had never used Biomycin in equines, and that it would also sting. He suggested I use something like penicillin, and that it would be okay to squirt the penicillin in the eye.
mary


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad you waited until you had better information and please keep us updated.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I also got to thinking this morning that maybe she'd gotten a bit of the really lousy hay we got this year in her eye. So I went out and first looked closely at her eye. She let me feel all around it, and I couldn't see anything. The eye is nicely open this morning, though the lower lid looks reddish, and it is still a little goopy in the corner.

Then I tried squirting the penicillin in her eye, but she moved her head, of course, and I didn't see where it went, so figured I'd missed.

I came back in the house, got some more, and went to try again, with a little feed for coaxing. But this time she would have none of it. As DH says, she's already wise to me.

So we'll try again later, I guess.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

It could be anything. If it is an actual wound, putting any steroidal eye cream in it can cause ulceration and potential blindness, so it's always best to know exactly what you're dealing with before treating. Eye injuries/issues are always rather touchy. I never treat without having my vet check them first.

ETA - I have heard that the eyebright tea is good in the summer for the fly allergies that cause goopy eyes, but have yet to try it. I need to find some of that herb!


----------

